# Sharpening Stone Stands



## Dave Martell (Jul 23, 2013)

Over the years I've seen some really great examples of DIY stone stands made in Japan by woodworkers. I know that Marko has made at least a couple of these before, anyone else given this a try?

Below are a few examples of stands that I find pretty cool....


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jul 31, 2013)

A few of them are showing up "No image..." Dave. The ones that I do see are pretty neat though!


----------



## Drybonz (Aug 2, 2013)

These look great. I have been getting into some beginner woodworking and this would be a good project for me. What are you doing to carve out the "recess" for the stone? Any tips are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 2, 2013)

One good way is to use a drill to hog out the bulk of the waste and then use a chisel to finish. If you have a router that is a noisier way to do it.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 26, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> One good way is to use a drill to hog out the bulk of the waste and then use a chisel to finish. If you have a router that is a noisier way to do it.



That would definitely do it.

I used a radial arm saw (any kind of table/miter saw you can set depth on will work) with a low tooth count blade and just ran the thing across my board repeatedly at 1/4" deep until I had the 8" necessary to fit my DMT plates. You might think it would be time consuming, but it only took about a minute and a half, if that. My holder doesn't fully surround the plate though...it just registers front and back.


----------

